# Ülkü Ocağı, how does this translate in English, French or German?



## L'irlandais

_Bu ilmek başka forumdan taşınmıştır_. 

Hello, I am posting in the Language Lab, as I reckon this is beyond the scope of the Turkish forum.
In Mulhouse we have a cultural centre called Ülkü Ocağı which I understand is perhaps a grey wolves venue.  Am I correct in this assumption or is it a complete misunderstanding?

How does *Ülkü Ocağı *translate compared to *Ülkü Ocakları* and are its members misleading us when they distance themselves from the ultra-right-wing *Ülkü Ocakları*? Or are they, as I have seen suggested online, a simply less zealous version of the Grey Wolves with largely similar beliefs? Why do I ask, simply because they present themselves as a socio-cultural centre for old age pensioners.  And I feel we have a right to know locally if ultras are plotting in our midst.

Further Context :  Ülkü Ocakları = Idealistic Hearths, a (Turkish far-right nationalist) political organization whose Youth wing is known as Grey Wolves in English (though that more accurately translates as *Bozkurtlar*)


----------



## analeeh

_Ülkü Ocağı_ is simply the singular of _Ülkü Ocakları_, so I would imagine it is indeed affiliated with the Bozkurtlar.


----------



## L'irlandais

Thanks analeeh.  I didn’t like to assume, as I don’t speak a word of the language.

( And thanks mods for moving the thread.)


----------



## Atisbo

_Ocak _seems to have connotations of a radical right nature in Turkish - there are also _Alperen Ocakları _which seem to be connected to another far right party in Turkey, the BBP.


----------



## L'irlandais

Yes, while some of my Turkish and Kurdish friends found recent election results positive, but not all of the local Turkish population agree.  They view Erdogan’s loss of ground, as negative, people putting « un baton dans la roue » of a political system which works.  If it works so well, how come they find themselves in exile like me?  These peope use our Western niavity to seek funding for their undemocratic associations.  Free of speech has its limits and I think these folks are stretching those limits to breaking point.

As a foreigner both parties are willing to speak with me, perhaps to win me over.


----------



## drkoray

Ocak means house literally. It is coming from the word ocak that we use to refer to cooker. It means house is a place wherein cooker exists. Ülkü Ocağı means the place or house where people sharing same ideas or ideal (ulku) come together. We Ocakları because there are many different types of ocak in different cities, they are all called Ocakları as an entity


----------



## cml1275

Thanks for clarifying.


----------

